# Cast Pro rod sleeves



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Tommy,

Could you tell me where you get the sleeves (black w/ blue strings)? I've got a few different rods I'd like to get sleeves for, and I like the ones you have with the Cast Pro rods. OR - if I can buy them through you... Thanks.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Brent,

I've got a few spares around. What length do you need?

Tommy


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Tommy, 

Here's a list of what size rods I'd like to get bags for. I have 2 rods that can fit in the same bag provided the bag is long enough and has 2 slots.


2 - 6' 6" one piece. I could just put these in the same bag if the bag is long enough and has 2 slots.

1 - 10' 6" Batson 1266 (2 piece rod - both pieces are 5' 3")


So actually just 2 bags I'd be looking for.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Tommy,
I would actually be in on buying some of these from you as well.
(They are as well made as the rods, of which I now have 3!)
How much are they?
Tom


----------

